# [SOLVED] Diagnosing harddrive failure

## robak

Hi folks,

I need a little help diagnosing a harddrive failure. smart longtest does not finish and mdadm removed the drive from my raid 5 due to a write failure. I'm replacing the drive anyway but I want to know if anything else is broken, like the sata cable (I never heard that this could even brake) or sata controller.

This is my dmesg output when mdadm removed the drive

```

[332819.688075] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD20PURX-64P 0A80 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[332819.689526] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[332819.690272] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)

[332819.690286] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 4096-byte physical blocks

[332819.690401] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[332819.690415] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[332819.690614] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[332819.708407]  sdc: sdc1

[332819.709150] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[332926.572997] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x8000000 SErr 0x50000 action 0x6 frozen

[332926.573010] ata2: SError: { PHYRdyChg CommWake }

[332926.573024] ata2.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[332926.573051] ata2.00: cmd 60/08:d8:08:08:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 27 ncq dma 4096 in

                         res 40/00:00:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

[332926.573058] ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

[332926.573071] ata2: hard resetting link

[332926.881230] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[332926.884251] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[332926.884399] ata2: EH complete

[332927.005108] md: recovery of RAID array md0

[353549.131799] md: md0: recovery done.

[491205.482811] perf: interrupt took too long (12379 > 12317), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 16000

[832762.601979] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[832762.603249] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[846453.214994] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[846453.214998] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[846453.215002] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[846453.215014] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 18

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[846453.215017] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[846453.215020] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[846453.216804] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[846453.216852] ata3: EH complete

[846465.501845] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[846465.501855] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[846465.501865] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[846465.501892] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 22

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[846465.501900] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[846465.501907] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[846465.505282] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[846465.505343] ata3: EH complete

[846562.391787] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[846562.393521] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[847624.652337] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[847624.652346] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[847624.652356] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[847624.652383] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 25

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[847624.652391] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[847624.652398] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[847624.654812] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[847624.654865] ata3: EH complete

[847636.939345] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[847636.939355] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[847636.939364] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[847636.939391] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 26

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[847636.939399] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[847636.939406] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[847636.942999] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[847636.943048] ata3: EH complete

[847650.252031] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[847650.252041] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[847650.252050] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[847650.252078] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 28

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[847650.252085] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[847650.252092] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[847650.255102] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[847650.255152] ata3: EH complete

[847663.050824] ata3.00: NCQ disabled due to excessive errors

[847663.050842] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[847663.050849] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[847663.050857] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[847663.050884] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 9

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[847663.050892] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[847663.050899] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[847663.054178] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[847663.054213] ata3: EH complete

[847675.339470] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[847675.339479] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[847675.339488] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[847675.339514] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 1

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[847675.339522] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[847675.339529] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[847675.343200] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[847675.343301] ata3: EH complete

[847762.365229] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[847762.368228] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[860433.155450] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[860433.155460] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[860433.155469] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[860433.155496] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 8

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[860433.155504] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[860433.155511] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[860433.158177] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[860433.158228] ata3: EH complete

[860445.444409] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[860445.444419] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[860445.444428] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[860445.444455] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 6

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[860445.444463] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[860445.444470] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[860445.447793] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[860445.447842] ata3: EH complete

[860458.756124] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[860458.756133] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[860458.756142] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[860458.756169] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 10

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[860458.756177] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[860458.756184] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[860458.758806] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[860458.758856] ata3: EH complete

[860471.554882] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[860471.554892] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[860471.554901] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[860471.554929] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 20

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[860471.554936] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[860471.554943] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[860471.557800] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[860471.557851] ata3: EH complete

[860483.842792] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[860483.842802] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[860483.842811] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[860483.842838] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 17

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[860483.842846] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[860483.842853] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[860483.845633] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[860483.845684] ata3: EH complete

[860962.231262] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[860962.234532] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[932827.298009] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[932827.298019] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[932827.298028] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[932827.298056] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 23

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[932827.298063] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[932827.298070] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[932827.300840] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[932827.300893] ata3: EH complete

[932842.658046] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[932842.658056] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[932842.658065] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[932842.658093] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 18

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[932842.658100] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[932842.658107] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[932842.661528] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[932842.661591] ata3: EH complete

[932865.697347] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[932865.697357] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[932865.697366] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[932865.697393] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 13

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[932865.697401] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[932865.697408] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[932865.701411] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[932865.701464] ata3: EH complete

[932961.044170] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[932961.047695] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[933561.098574] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[933561.100627] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[934161.089736] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[934161.091761] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[934464.136906] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[934464.136916] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[934464.136926] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[934464.136953] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 27

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[934464.136960] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[934464.136967] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[934464.139955] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[934464.140003] ata3: EH complete

[934479.497708] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[934479.497719] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[934479.497727] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[934479.497755] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 17

                         res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[934479.497762] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[934479.497769] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[934479.499547] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[934479.499597] ata3: EH complete

[936560.988465] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[936560.991447] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1017787.268909] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1017787.268913] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1017787.268916] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1017787.268925] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 18

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1017787.268927] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1017787.268929] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1017787.270541] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1017787.270579] ata3: EH complete

[1018159.732457] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[1018159.735462] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1019245.935652] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1019245.935662] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1019245.935672] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1019245.935699] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 31

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1019245.935707] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1019245.935713] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1019245.938271] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1019245.938321] ata3: EH complete

[1019359.714004] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[1019359.718372] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1023656.235571] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1023656.235581] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1023656.235590] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1023656.235617] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 28

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1023656.235625] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1023656.235632] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1023656.239116] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1023656.239177] ata3: EH complete

[1023669.036594] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1023669.036604] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1023669.036613] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1023669.036641] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 14

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1023669.036649] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1023669.036655] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1023669.039649] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1023669.039720] ata3: EH complete

[1025959.612169] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[1025959.615508] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032114.262592] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032114.262595] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032114.262599] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[1032114.262605] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:80:a2:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 tag 16 dma 688128 out

                          res 51/10:c0:80:a2:cf/00:03:1d:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[1032114.262607] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032114.262608] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[1032114.264470] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032114.264519] ata3: EH complete

[1032121.278441] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032121.278444] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032121.278449] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[1032121.278458] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:80:a2:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 tag 23 dma 688128 out

                          res 51/10:40:80:a2:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[1032121.278461] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032121.278463] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[1032121.279924] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032121.279955] ata3: EH complete

[1032128.299388] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032128.299397] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032128.299410] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[1032128.299438] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:40:b2:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 tag 27 dma 688128 out

                          res 51/10:b0:40:b2:cf/00:03:1d:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[1032128.299446] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032128.299453] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[1032128.302550] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032128.302666] ata3: EH complete

[1032135.319225] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032135.319228] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032135.319232] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[1032135.319239] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:40:b2:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 tag 7 dma 688128 out

                          res 51/10:40:40:b2:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[1032135.319240] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032135.319242] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[1032135.320548] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032135.320580] ata3: EH complete

[1032142.340174] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032142.340184] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032142.340192] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1032142.340219] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 10

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1032142.340227] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032142.340234] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1032142.342665] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032142.342719] ata3: EH complete

[1032149.354289] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032149.354300] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032149.354312] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[1032149.354340] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:40:b2:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 tag 16 dma 688128 out

                          res 51/10:40:40:b2:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[1032149.354348] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032149.354355] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[1032149.357292] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032149.357366] ata3: EH complete

[1032156.366183] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032156.366194] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032156.366202] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1032156.366229] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 3

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1032156.366236] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032156.366243] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1032156.368960] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032156.369023] ata3: EH complete

[1032163.382247] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032163.382257] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032163.382266] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1032163.382294] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 24

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1032163.382301] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032163.382308] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1032163.384718] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032163.384830] ata3: EH complete

[1032170.397995] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032170.398005] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032170.398013] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1032170.398040] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 3

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1032170.398048] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032170.398055] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1032170.401430] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032170.401484] ata3: EH complete

[1032177.421728] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032177.421738] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032177.421750] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[1032177.421779] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:40:d1:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 tag 15 dma 688128 out

                          res 51/10:c0:40:d1:cf/00:01:1d:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[1032177.421786] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032177.421793] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[1032177.423814] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032177.423908] ata3: EH complete

[1032184.435604] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032184.435614] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032184.435623] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1032184.435649] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 7

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1032184.435657] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032184.435664] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1032184.440061] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032184.440122] ata3: EH complete

[1032191.453474] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032191.453484] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032191.453494] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[1032191.453521] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 22

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[1032191.453529] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032191.453536] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[1032191.455641] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032191.455692] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#22 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=56s

[1032191.455709] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#22 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[1032191.455723] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#22 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[1032191.455738] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#22 CDB: Synchronize Cache(10) 35 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[1032191.455769] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 2064 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x800 phys_seg 1 prio class 0

[1032191.455780] md: super_written gets error=10

[1032191.455796] md/raid:md0: Disk failure on sdc1, disabling device.

                 md/raid:md0: Operation continuing on 2 devices.

[1032191.455921] ata3: EH complete

[1032198.481366] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[1032198.481369] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[1032198.481373] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[1032198.481380] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:40:ed:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 tag 6 dma 688128 out

                          res 51/10:40:40:ed:cf/00:05:1d:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[1032198.481381] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[1032198.481383] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[1032198.482928] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1032198.482964] ata3: EH complete

[1034959.474077] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[1034959.476343] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1220356.625966] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[1220356.627651] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1234756.405612] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[1234756.407483] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[1264756.010253] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[1264756.012108] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

```

And the output of smartctl -a

```

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   176   169   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4200

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       139

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   041   041   000    Old_age   Always       -       43179

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       137

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       107

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       73

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   103   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       44

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 2

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42285 hours (1761 days + 21 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 40 00 38 0a e0  Error: UNC 64 sectors at LBA = 0x000a3800 = 669696

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 40 00 38 0a e0 08   2d+05:25:42.597  READ DMA

  ca 00 d0 00 30 0a e0 08   2d+05:25:42.595  WRITE DMA

Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42285 hours (1761 days + 21 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 38 58 e4 06 e0  Error: UNC 56 sectors at LBA = 0x0006e458 = 451672

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 38 58 e4 06 e0 08   2d+05:25:21.801  READ DMA

  ca 00 40 00 e8 06 e0 08   2d+05:25:21.727  WRITE DMA

  ca 00 40 00 dc 06 e0 08   2d+05:25:21.676  WRITE DMA

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Interrupted (host reset)      30%     43173         -

# 2  Extended offline    Interrupted (host reset)      10%     43160         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     42908         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     42908         -

# 5  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     42841         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Thanks in advance for any info!

Greetings robak

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak,

The information there is conflicting.

```
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0 
```

That's good.

```
Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 42285 hours (1761 days + 21 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 40 00 38 0a e0  Error: UNC 64 sectors at LBA = 0x000a3800 = 669696 
```

That's bad.  It reads as if its an internal error but it it were, the  Current_Pending_Sector count would be non zero.

Run the long self test and let it complete.  If that's OK, replace the SATA data cable.

----------

## robak

thanks for your fast response!

As you can see im smartctl output the long test cannot finish. It gets interrupted by host reset.

EDIT: wait, does a long test get interrupted by a short test? I have smartd running to check the drives every night with a short test.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak,

I'm not sure.  

smartctl -a tells how long  the long test takes. Just above the snippet you posted.

```
Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 235) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003d)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
```

----------

## robak

Looks like I was right. Longtest gets interrupted by running a short test.

So, the long test of the drive went fine. I change the sata cable and see if any further errors occur.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak,

Yep.

The long test is like reading the entire drive to /dev/null but no data passes over the SATA interface.

----------

## robak

Thank you!

So, if the write errors persist, it means that the sata interface on my mainboard is broken?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak,

It may only be one port. Try moving the drive to another port.

Yes, its possible that the SATA interface is faulty if the drive passes the long test and a new SATA cable doesn't help.

----------

## robak

Since I swaped the SATA cable no more errors showed up in dmesg.

I never thought the cable would be the problem since I never touched it. Anyway thank you for your help!

----------

## robak

I'm sorry but I have to reopen the thread.

I have another error in my system log and the same drive got removed from my raid.

This is my smartctl output:

```

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   176   169   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       4200

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       139

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   040   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       44447

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       137

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       107

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       74

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   108   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       39

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

and my syslog:

```

[5496391.009521] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5496391.009531] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5496391.009540] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5496391.009567] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 12

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5496391.009575] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5496391.009582] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5496391.012292] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5496391.012415] ata3: EH complete

[5692160.572543] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5692160.572553] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5692160.572562] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5692160.572589] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 7

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5692160.572596] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5692160.572603] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5692160.575601] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5692160.575650] ata3: EH complete

[5743587.712529] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743587.712539] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743587.712548] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743587.712574] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 4

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743587.712582] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743587.712589] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743587.715147] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743587.715272] ata3: EH complete

[5743639.204653] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743639.204662] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743639.204671] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743639.204697] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 6

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743639.204705] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743639.204712] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743639.207582] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743639.207642] ata3: EH complete

[5743657.524576] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743657.524580] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743657.524583] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743657.524592] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 11

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743657.524595] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743657.524597] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743657.526728] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743657.526770] ata3: EH complete

[5743664.550138] ata3: log page 10h reported inactive tag 26

[5743664.550230] ata3.00: NCQ disabled due to excessive errors

[5743664.550246] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x1 SAct 0x100 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743664.550252] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

[5743664.550264] ata3.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[5743664.550292] ata3.00: cmd 60/40:40:a0:00:53/00:00:2c:00:00/40 tag 8 ncq dma 32768 in

                          res 40/00:54:e0:00:53/00:00:2c:00:00/40 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743664.550299] ata3.00: status: { DRDY }

[5743664.550763] ata3.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x100)

[5743664.550772] ata3.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

[5743664.550784] ata3: hard resetting link

[5743674.590512] ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)

[5743674.590524] ata3: hard resetting link

[5743684.622219] ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)

[5743684.622231] ata3: hard resetting link

[5743691.222150] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[5743691.355897] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743691.355971] ata3: EH complete

[5743714.389839] ata3: softreset failed (device not ready)

[5743724.161698] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[5743724.164673] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743743.869830] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743743.869840] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743743.869853] ata3.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT

[5743743.869881] ata3.00: cmd 25/00:40:00:40:53/00:00:2c:00:00/e0 tag 11 dma 32768 in

                          res 51/40:40:00:40:53/00:00:2c:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[5743743.869888] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743743.869895] ata3.00: error: { UNC }

[5743743.872539] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743743.872615] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#11 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=7s

[5743743.872633] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#11 Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

[5743743.872647] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#11 Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[5743743.872662] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#11 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 2c 53 40 00 00 00 40 00

[5743743.872677] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 743653376 op 0x0:(READ) flags 0x0 phys_seg 8 prio class 0

[5743743.872791] ata3: EH complete

[5743750.912306] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743750.912315] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743750.912328] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[5743750.912356] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:70:90:4f:53/00:04:2c:00:00/e0 tag 14 dma 581632 out

                          res 51/10:70:90:4f:53/00:04:2c:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[5743750.912363] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743750.912370] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[5743750.914225] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743750.914319] ata3: EH complete

[5743757.959208] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743757.959219] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743757.959231] ata3.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT

[5743757.959258] ata3.00: cmd 25/00:08:00:64:53/00:00:2c:00:00/e0 tag 9 dma 4096 in

                          res 51/40:08:00:64:53/00:00:2c:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[5743757.959265] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743757.959272] ata3.00: error: { UNC }

[5743757.961074] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743757.961143] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=7s

[5743757.961160] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

[5743757.961174] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[5743757.961189] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 2c 53 64 00 00 00 08 00

[5743757.961205] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 743662592 op 0x0:(READ) flags 0x0 phys_seg 1 prio class 0

[5743757.961303] ata3: EH complete

[5743769.777829] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743769.777839] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743769.777852] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[5743769.777881] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:10:f0:73:53/00:04:2c:00:00/e0 tag 13 dma 532480 out

                          res 51/10:10:f0:73:53/00:04:2c:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[5743769.777889] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743769.777896] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[5743769.780174] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743769.780211] ata3: EH complete

[5743776.792817] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743776.792826] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743776.792839] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[5743776.792867] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:10:f0:73:53/00:04:2c:00:00/e0 tag 10 dma 532480 out

                          res 51/10:10:f0:73:53/00:04:2c:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[5743776.792875] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743776.792882] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[5743776.796166] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743776.796244] ata3: EH complete

[5743783.805735] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743783.805744] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743783.805757] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[5743783.805785] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:10:f0:73:53/00:04:2c:00:00/e0 tag 10 dma 532480 out

                          res 51/10:10:f0:73:53/00:04:2c:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[5743783.805793] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743783.805800] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[5743783.808454] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743783.808533] ata3: EH complete

[5743790.939007] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743790.939017] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743790.939029] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[5743790.939057] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:80:80:d8:53/00:03:2c:00:00/e0 tag 2 dma 458752 out

                          res 51/10:80:80:d8:53/00:03:2c:00:00/e0 Emask 0x81 (invalid argument)

[5743790.939065] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743790.939071] ata3.00: error: { IDNF }

[5743790.942115] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743790.942209] ata3: EH complete

[5743798.013813] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743798.013823] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743798.013832] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743798.013860] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 27

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743798.013868] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743798.013874] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743798.016873] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743798.016936] ata3: EH complete

[5743805.037620] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743805.037630] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743805.037642] ata3.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT

[5743805.037669] ata3.00: cmd 25/00:38:00:0c:54/00:00:2c:00:00/e0 tag 9 dma 28672 in

                          res 51/40:38:00:0c:54/00:00:2c:00:00/e0 Emask 0x9 (media error)

[5743805.037677] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743805.037684] ata3.00: error: { UNC }

[5743805.039923] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743805.039989] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=14s

[5743805.040006] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

[5743805.040020] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[5743805.040035] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 2c 54 0c 00 00 00 38 00

[5743805.040051] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 743705600 op 0x0:(READ) flags 0x0 phys_seg 7 prio class 0

[5743805.040175] ata3: EH complete

[5743812.049429] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743812.049439] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743812.049448] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743812.049475] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 13

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743812.049483] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743812.049490] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743812.052021] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743812.052070] ata3: EH complete

[5743819.062299] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743819.062309] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743819.062317] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743819.062343] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743819.062351] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743819.062358] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743819.064236] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743819.064298] ata3: EH complete

[5743826.074460] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743826.074469] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743826.074477] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743826.074504] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 3

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743826.074512] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743826.074518] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743826.076260] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743826.076317] ata3: EH complete

[5743833.086465] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743833.086475] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743833.086483] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743833.086509] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 1

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743833.086517] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743833.086524] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743833.088372] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743833.088421] ata3: EH complete

[5743840.097997] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[5743840.098007] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[5743840.098016] ata3.00: failed command: FLUSH CACHE EXT

[5743840.098044] ata3.00: cmd ea/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 21

                          res 51/04:00:3e:f7:f5/00:00:00:00:00/ad Emask 0x1 (device error)

[5743840.098052] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[5743840.098059] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[5743840.100164] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[5743840.100228] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#21 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=49s

[5743840.100246] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#21 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[5743840.100259] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#21 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[5743840.100275] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#21 CDB: Synchronize Cache(10) 35 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

[5743840.100306] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 2064 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x800 phys_seg 1 prio class 0

[5743840.100317] md: super_written gets error=10

[5743840.100332] md/raid:md0: Disk failure on sdc1, disabling device.

                 md/raid:md0: Operation continuing on 2 devices.

[5743840.100436] ata3: EH complete

[5853570.063009] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[5853570.065047] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

```

What I don't understand is, how do I get a medium error in my syslog...

```

[5743805.040006] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

[5743805.040020] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[5743805.040035] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 2c 54 0c 00 00 00 38 00

```

while smartctl says the drive is fine?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak,

The drive has recorded on interface error.

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE 

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       1
```

That can be the drive, the data cable (again) or the motherboard.

All the entries relating to reallocated sectors are still zero.

```
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
```

Your 

```
[5743805.040020] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#9 Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed 
```

read error should make the drive count it as a pending sector but its not.

The kernel says the drive is faulty. The drive says its not. If you believe both, that points to an interface problem. Changing data cables has disturbed it enough for it to work for a short time.

Do you have a spare motherboard SATA port you can move it to?

----------

## robak

Unfortunately not. All 4 SATA ports are in use. But I will change the motherboard and see if the problem persists.

EDIT: I try to change two drives first and check if I get the error on the same drive but on another SATA port.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak,

That sounds like a good plan.

----------

## robak

I instantly get errors from the drive on another SATA port. I think the interface on the drive is broken. What do you think?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak,

Its the drive or data cable.

You changed the data cable once ...

What did you change this time?

The data cables connected to the motherboard or the data cables at the drive end?

If you did the switch at the motherboard end, then both the drive and data cable were moved to a different SATA part.

If you did the swap at the drive end, it can only be the drive.

----------

## robak

I swapped the cable on drive end.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak,

Then its the drive. Everything else was changed.

----------

## robak

I replaced the drive with a new one. While the RAID was rebuilding I got this error messages (after about 12% rebuild process)

```

[158125.031746] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.031752] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:f8:4e:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 28 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:f8:4e:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.031754] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.031755] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.033974] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.036390] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.036397] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.036430] ata3: EH complete

[158125.042985] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.042991] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.042999] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.043017] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:38:54:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 5 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:38:54:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.043022] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.043027] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.044742] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.047902] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.047908] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.047937] ata3: EH complete

[158125.058903] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.058909] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.058918] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.058937] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:78:59:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 8 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:78:59:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.058942] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.058946] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.060991] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.065059] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.065082] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.065130] ata3: EH complete

[158125.074920] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.074928] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.074939] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.074964] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:f8:cc:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 18 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:f8:cc:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.074967] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.074969] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.076946] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.079880] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.079887] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.079915] ata3: EH complete

[158125.086890] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.086898] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.086908] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.086937] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:38:d2:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 21 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:38:d2:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.086940] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.086942] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.088952] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.091934] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.091941] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.092032] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#21 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.092036] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#21 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.092039] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#21 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.092043] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#21 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe d2 38 00 05 40 00

[158125.092048] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744753208 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.092158] ata3: EH complete

[158125.098754] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.098757] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.098762] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.098771] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:78:d7:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 24 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:78:d7:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.098773] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.098775] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.100833] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.103831] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.103838] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.103928] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#24 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.103932] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#24 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.103936] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#24 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.103940] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#24 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe d7 78 00 05 40 00

[158125.103944] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744754552 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.104053] ata3: EH complete

[158125.111668] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.111670] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.111674] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.111680] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:dc:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 2 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:dc:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.111682] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.111683] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.113590] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.116676] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.116683] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.116721] ata3: EH complete

[158125.123645] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.123648] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.123651] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.123657] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:f8:e1:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 14 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:f8:e1:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.123659] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.123661] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.125724] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.127929] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.127935] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.127967] ata3: EH complete

[158125.135650] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.135652] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.135655] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.135661] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:38:e7:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 11 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:38:e7:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.135662] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.135664] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.137723] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.140869] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.140876] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.140905] ata3: EH complete

[158125.147814] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.147816] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.147819] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.147825] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:5e:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 14 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:5e:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.147826] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.147828] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.150008] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.152953] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.152959] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.152989] ata3: EH complete

[158125.159720] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.159722] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.159725] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.159731] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:f8:63:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 18 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:f8:63:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.159732] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.159734] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.161820] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.165002] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.165008] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.165107] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#18 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.165111] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#18 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.165115] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#18 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.165119] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#18 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe 63 f8 00 05 40 00

[158125.165123] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744724984 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.165220] ata3: EH complete

[158125.172867] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.172870] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.172874] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.172883] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:c7:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 23 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:c7:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.172885] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.172887] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.175001] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.177191] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.177198] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.177289] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#23 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.177293] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#23 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.177297] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#23 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.177301] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#23 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe c7 b8 00 05 40 00

[158125.177305] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744750520 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.177429] ata3: EH complete

[158125.184500] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.184502] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.184506] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.184512] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:38:69:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 28 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:38:69:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.184514] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.184515] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.186188] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.188717] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.188742] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.188909] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#28 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.188922] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#28 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.188933] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#28 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.188944] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#28 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe 69 38 00 05 40 00

[158125.188956] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744726328 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.189233] ata3: EH complete

[158125.195490] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.195493] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.195497] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.195504] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:78:6e:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 6 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:78:6e:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.195506] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.195507] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.196856] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.199596] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.199603] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.199686] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#6 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.199690] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#6 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.199694] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#6 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.199697] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#6 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe 6e 78 00 05 40 00

[158125.199701] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744727672 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.199799] ata3: EH complete

[158125.208444] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.208446] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.208450] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.208456] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:73:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 10 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:73:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.208458] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.208459] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.209914] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.211712] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.211726] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.211831] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#10 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.211835] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#10 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.211839] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#10 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.211843] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#10 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe 73 b8 00 05 40 00

[158125.211847] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744729016 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.211955] ata3: EH complete

[158125.221530] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.221533] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.221536] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.221542] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:38:7e:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 3 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:38:7e:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.221544] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.221546] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.222889] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.225380] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.225387] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.225482] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#3 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.225486] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#3 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.225490] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#3 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.225494] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#3 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe 7e 38 00 05 40 00

[158125.225498] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744731704 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.225600] ata3: EH complete

[158125.233462] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.233465] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.233468] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.233475] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:78:83:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 7 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:78:83:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.233477] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.233478] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.234791] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.237270] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.237277] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.237390] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#7 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE cmd_age=5s

[158125.237396] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#7 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]

[158125.237400] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#7 Add. Sense: Unaligned write command

[158125.237405] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] tag#7 CDB: Write(10) 2a 00 67 fe 83 78 00 05 40 00

[158125.237409] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 1744733048 op 0x1:(WRITE) flags 0x4000 phys_seg 168 prio class 0

[158125.237518] ata3: EH complete

[158125.246367] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.246370] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.246373] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.246379] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:88:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 15 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:88:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.246381] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.246383] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.247562] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.249881] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.249888] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.250069] ata3: EH complete

[158125.262445] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.262448] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.262452] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.262461] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:f8:8d:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 19 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:f8:8d:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.262463] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.262465] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.263954] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.266698] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.266722] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.267105] ata3: EH complete

[158125.277043] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.277046] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.277051] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.277060] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:78:ec:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 23 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:78:ec:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.277062] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.277064] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.279041] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.282121] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.282133] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.282183] ata3: EH complete

[158125.289782] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.289791] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.289804] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.289832] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:38:93:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 14 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:38:93:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.289839] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.289846] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.291707] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.294711] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.294747] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.295245] ata3: EH complete

[158125.307019] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.307025] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.307032] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.307048] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:78:98:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 18 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:78:98:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.307052] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.307056] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.308961] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.312144] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.312161] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.312472] ata3: EH complete

[158125.331900] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.331907] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.331916] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.331934] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:f1:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 21 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:f1:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.331940] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.331944] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.333785] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.336817] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.336842] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.336930] ata3: EH complete

[158125.346763] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.346770] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.346780] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.346801] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:9d:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 27 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:9d:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.346807] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.346812] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.348665] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.351427] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.351455] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.351870] ata3: EH complete

[158125.362826] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.362832] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.362839] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.362854] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:f8:a2:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:f8:a2:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158125.362858] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158125.362862] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158125.364637] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.368184] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158125.368198] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158125.368475] ata3: EH complete

[158125.375737] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158125.375743] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158125.375751] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158125.375768] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:38:a8:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 8 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:38:a8:fe/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

.........

[158127.473769] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158127.473772] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158127.475327] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.478588] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.478611] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158127.478679] ata3: EH complete

[158127.485978] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158127.485987] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158127.485998] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158127.486023] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:5a:ff/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 26 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:5a:ff/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158127.486029] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158127.486035] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158127.489409] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.491861] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.491869] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158127.491906] ata3: EH complete

[158127.498512] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158127.498514] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158127.498518] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158127.498524] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:f8:5f:ff/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 23 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:f8:5f:ff/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158127.498526] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158127.498528] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158127.500153] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.502659] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.502666] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158127.502700] ata3: EH complete

[158127.507597] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158127.507600] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158127.507603] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158127.507609] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:b8:5a:ff/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:b8:5a:ff/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158127.507610] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158127.507612] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158127.509183] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.511751] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.511758] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158127.511941] ata3: EH complete

[158127.518504] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[158127.518506] ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000001

[158127.518510] ata3.00: failed command: WRITE DMA EXT

[158127.518516] ata3.00: cmd 35/00:40:f8:5f:ff/00:05:67:00:00/e0 tag 4 dma 688128 out

                         res 61/04:40:f8:5f:ff/00:05:67:00:00/e0 Emask 0x1 (device error)

[158127.518518] ata3.00: status: { DRDY DF ERR }

[158127.518520] ata3.00: error: { ABRT }

[158127.520280] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.523494] ata3.00: failed to enable AA (error_mask=0x1)

[158127.523501] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133 (device error ignored)

[158127.523705] ata3: EH complete

```

```

smartctl 7.1 2019-12-30 r5022 [x86_64-linux-5.8.15-201.fc32.x86_64] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-19, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     WDC WD20PURZ-85AKKY0

Serial Number:    WD-WX42D60HR3C3

LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 26829f474

Firmware Version: 80.00A80

User Capacity:    2.000.398.934.016 bytes [2,00 TB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Rotation Rate:    5400 rpm

Form Factor:      3.5 inches

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   ACS-3 T13/2161-D revision 5

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Fri Oct 23 17:10:28 2020 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                (21660) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x3b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        No Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 233) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   5) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x303d) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   100   253   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       2

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   109   105   000    Old_age   Always       -       38

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 1008 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 1008 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 02 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.153  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.152  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.151  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.150  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.149  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 1007 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 46 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.151  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.150  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.149  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.142  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

Error 1006 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 02 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.150  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.149  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.142  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.141  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 1005 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 02 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.142  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.141  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.140  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.139  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.138  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 1004 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 61 46 00 00 00 a0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  ef 03 46 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.140  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.139  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

  ec 00 00 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.138  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 10 02 00 00 00 a0 08      02:14:29.133  SET FEATURES [Enable SATA feature]

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

Selective Self-tests/Logging not supported

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

robak

It looks like interface or DMA errors. It would be odd for DMA errors to only occur on one drive or one SATA port.

Its a little late now that your raid set is running in degraded mode but pulling a drive out to do a replace means you have no redundancy if something goes wrong.

The worst scenario is that one of the drives you now depend on gets kicked out of the raid. Still that's what backups are for. 

I'm aware that you don't have a spare SATA port for this but the right way to do a replace is with the mdadm command.

It requires adding the new drive to the full strength raid set, so that the replace can complete even if you loose a drive during the process.

I think its time to invest in a plug in SATA card if you have a motherboard slot to plug it into.

----------

## robak

I'll give it a try. Thank you so much for your instant help every time!

----------

## robak

I bought a cheap SATA PCIe controller. So far, the rebuild of the RAID went fine.

I close the thread for now.

----------

